# The Longest You’ve Lived in a Home



## Jules (Jan 21, 2021)

Talking to a friend tonight, she said they’d been in their home for 47 years.  Wow. 

For me, the longest is this house at nearly 16.  DH said he’d been in his childhood home for 18.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 21, 2021)

We've been in our current home since 1985, so this year will be 36 years.

A great uncle and aunt of mine lived in their home for around 70 years, and I remember a few neighbours when I was growing up that were in and around the same.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 21, 2021)

Almost 25.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 22, 2021)

Until graduated from high school, roughly 18 or 19


----------



## Lee (Jan 22, 2021)

28 years and I refer to the day that we sold it that was the day I was going to be dragged out kicking and screaming to move to Peterborough. 

Funny thing was that after that we seemed to be moving every year or two.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

Today..  is the anniversary of the *41st year in this house*... I moved here  in my very early 20's in Jan 1980 .. this tho' is the 17th house I've lived in...

During the time I've had this house I've lived in 3 places abroad for various lengths of times

I have neighbours who have been here since the mid '50's... as young newly weds, and still here in their 80's and 90's..


----------



## old medic (Jan 22, 2021)

How about the same area???? 
We moved to this community in Aug 85, moved into the house we now own in March 86.
Built our house and moved a 3/4 mile as the crow flies from 95- 2017.
Bought and moved back in Sept of 17, in a camper, not in the house.
Brother has lived in it since we moved in 95. 
So 22 or 33 years


----------



## MickaC (Jan 22, 2021)

On the farm........1989 - 2016.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 22, 2021)

Just reread the title of this post, "how long have you lived in a home" Retirement Home? Home for wayward boys or girls? Halfway House? Home on the range? What kind of home?


----------



## katlupe (Jan 22, 2021)

19 years in my last house which I moved from two years ago.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 22, 2021)

We owned our previous home for 28 years but lived in it for about 26 years since we rented it out once while my husband was in the Army and stationed somewhere else.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 22, 2021)

29 years here.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 22, 2021)

We built this big old joint in '85, so that makes it 36 beautiful years in paradise!


----------



## cookiei (Jan 22, 2021)

16 yrs.  The shortest was 1 month when I rented with month-to-month agreement.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 22, 2021)

47 years come February.


----------



## charry (Jan 22, 2021)

Longest for me is 18 yrs , before I left home ....my;parents lived in their home for 70yrs, before they moved out last year to live with my sister .


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 22, 2021)

We no sooner moved in and phoned the Orderly Room to inform them of our new address and phone number when we were told, seeing we were on the line, they would read out the incoming message...You are officially posted to Nfld! You have three months to relocate to same. The longest I have lived is right here in the Canadian Prairies and have been here for ten wonderful years so far with no intent on moving ANYWHERE!


----------



## officerripley (Jan 22, 2021)

32 years and counting in the place we're in now.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2021)

21 years here in my home in Florida.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 22, 2021)

The longest for me was my childhood home where I lived for 18 years


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2021)

The Longest You’ve Lived in a Home​
The first place I can remember
My first 10 years

Wrote a thing on it early in my tenure here;

*Recollections*

this became rather lengthy....

Ever so often, I'd drive up to the ol' place for, well, old time's sake.
I always enjoyed the rush of memories, driving the old lane, and around the corner, up the hill onto the flat where most the kid population was, and where gramma's house, my 2nd home, crowned the hill.
Our place and gramma's place was one property, adjoined by five or so acres of strawberry patch, making the patch a short cut between houses.

Not long ago I hired a new engineer, he was a whip.
Ate up everything I could hand him.
Became our I.T.
Made tedious, complex projects his fun little game.
Interfaced quite well with our clients.
We became friends, even though he was in his late 20's, and I in my mid 50's.
Come to find out, his dad lived at and owned the property out there in the hills of Scappoose.
I had to make the trip one more time.

Our little converted broom factory house was ready for razing. The doors were off, the garage my dad and grandpa built (with a hand saw and hammer) were gone.
We stopped. I boosted myself thru the doorless, and stepless porch entry, the closed in porch was our laundry room.
Wringer washer, clothes line, wicker baskets, sweet smells of Fels-Naptha, my place to take off my day's clothes and grab the tub off the wall.
Rooms, once huge, were now so tiny.

The kitchen, remodeled with the rest of the house, still had the red fire alarm above the sink.
Dad would proudly demonstrate to friends how loud it was, putting a glass of hot water up near it.
The wood cook stove was gone, but the pipe coming outta the ceiling, with the ornate metal ring, bore testament of many a meal.
Meals I learned to prepare, taking a few times to learn how to not break an egg yolk, how to get pancakes to turn out like mom's and gramma's, snacks dad showed how he ate when young, tater slices scorched on the cook top, then lightly salted. Tasted horrible, but really good, cookin' with Dad, good.
The table was gone of course. The curvy steel legged one that replaced the solid wood one, well not so solid, as we lost a meal or two due to the one wobbly leg. But that steel one with the gray Formica (?) top was up town.
There I'd sit, waiting out the meal, spreadin' my peas around to make it look like I ate some.
'If you don't at least take a bite of your peas you won't get any cake!'
Eventually, I'd be sittin' at the table alone, studying the gray swirly pattern of the table top, malnourished head propped up on my arm.
Dad, Mom, and sis would be in the living room watchin' Howdy Doody on the Hoffman, or something just as wonderful.
Eventually, I ate cake...then did the dishes.

One Sunday morning I sat at an empty table, but for a glass of milk and the One-a-Day pill bottle. Dad and Mom were exasperated... 'Your throat is this big, the pill is this big'..minutes-hours passed, shadows on the table shortened...'OK, just drink your milk'
I drained the glass between pursed lips.
The little brown pill remained at the bottom.
Nice try, parents from satan.

We had a lot of beans, navy, pinto, brown.
Beans on bread was quite regular. Got to like'n it..not much choice really.
Had chocolate cake with white icing for dessert. No dessert plates. Cake just plopped on the bean juice.
To this day, I still have a craving for cake soaked in bean juice.

The house was designed so's I could ride my trike around and around, kitchen, living, bed, bath, bed rooms.
They were my Daytona, straight away was the bed, bath and bed rooms.
We had large windows in the front corners of the house from the remodel, 'so we can look out, for godsake'.
Now we could watch log trucks barrelin' down Pisgah Home Rd, and my sis and I could have a bird's eye vantage from the kitchen when Dad backed the Bel Air outta the garage over three of the four kittens puss had had weeks earlier under the porch.
Took my sis quite awhile to get over that, as she'd just named 'em a few hours earlier. I was just enamored with the scene; romp-play-mew-look up-smat.
Dad didn't know until he got home.
Actually, it saved him an' I a trip, as when he thought we had too many cats around, we'd toss a bunch into a gunny sack and once down the road, hurl 'em out the window of our speeding chevy.
I haven't maintained the sack-o-cats legacy, but there have been times....

The living room still had the oil stove that warmed us...in the living room.
A flash of memory recalled the two end tables and lamps, aerodynamic, tables sharp, cutcha, lamps with flying saucer shapes, one had butterfly like images formed into its material, and when lit, enhanced their appearance.
A sectional couch, we were up town.
Before the sectional, we had one that kinda placed you in the middle, no matter where you started. It was my favorite, as sis and I spent many a day on it when sick.
Mom would lay out the sheets and blankets, administering doses of tea, crackers, and toast, peaches if we felt up to it.
Waste basket stationed at the tail end of that couch, since we were in such a weakened state we could never make it to the bathroom.
Mom loved it, our own personal Mother Teresa.
Yeah, we milked it for days...school work piling up.
Recovery would finally occur once bed sores emerged.
When we were actually sick, Doctor Day would visit. Fascinating, black bag, weird tools, gauzes, pill bottles, the smell of disinfectant and tobacco. Then the shot.
It was all almost worth it.

Asian flu was a bit serious, but chicken pox was horrific for me.
It was Christmas, fever, pox forming.
Presents! Guns! Six shooters!...only there was this pock right on my trigger finger. It was like free ham for a practicing orthodox Jew.


Dad, always the entrepreneur, would use the living room as the media center, inviting salesmen with projectors and actual reel to reel set ups, showing us how to become a thousandaire overnight.
Nutri-bio was one, to take the place of one-a-days I guess.
The Chinchilla movie was fascinating, and we even took a trip to a guy's garage to see how they were raised. Turns out they need an even controlled temp to get a good coat, and actually keep 'em alive.
The Geiger counter became something to show company, and become an antique.
Dad and Mom's bedroom held few memories for me except for the time Mom found a nest of baby mice in the bottom dresser drawer...and a hammer.
There was that other brief time, but seems we were all pretty shocked.
My bedroom was actually our bedroom, sis and me.
After the remodel, we got twin beds, new ones.
Recall my first migraine in my new bed, pressing my head into the pillow. Teddy no consolation, but then I didn't really give it an honest try to fix his dented plastic nose either.
Dad was the bedtime story teller, Goldie/bears, red/the wolf, pigs/wolf..pretty standard stuff....but did the job.
Had a framed picture of a collie baying over a lamb in a snow storm hanging over my bed. It hangs over my light stand table today, found in some of my mother's stuff.

The yard was not spectacular, but when sequestered from the woods, was plenty for me. I'd play in the dirt. Mom, in her no-remote-thought-of-divorce-happiest-I'll-ever-be-but-don't-know-it days, would be cleaning the house, wiping something on the windows that would become a swirly fog, then wiping that off. Cleaning the floor was sweep, mop, wax. Linoleum was the rage.
Lunch would be a great, but simple sandwich, with lettuce, and soup.

The icebox held short stemmed dessert glasses of homemade chocolate pudding, each centered with a half maraschino cherry. For the longest time I thought cherries came that way straight from the tree.
Cross over the Bridge, or Sunny Side of the Street played on the radio. Then it was a Paul Harvey segment.



Nobody close died, there were no wars I was aware of, and folks were generally at ease during that eight year era of fond memories, just fragrant recollections.


This aging cynic, years of crust giving way to a soft spot, down deep, had a hard moment of holding back visual emotion, as we drove away from the last tangible vision ever to be seen of the house of a sweet early life.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2021)

*21 years in my second childhood residence*


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 22, 2021)

I think about 5 years was the longest I've lived in one place. It'll be 6 at this one come Nov.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2021)

I sold our family home in 2018,  after living there 40  years. 
That's the longest I've ever lived in one place.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Currently 15 years in our current home going on 16 this year.  Prior to that it was my parent's home for about 11 or 12 years.  However three of those years I lived in the dorms during the school year so I wasn't there full time.  There were 7 years before the dorms and 1 to 2 years after the dorms.

The longest I lived in any one home before that was a little over 4 years.  We moved at least 7 times between the time I was born and the time I was 15 and we moved into the place we lived for 11 to 12 years.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 22, 2021)

Our current condo - 33 years so far.


Tony


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2021)

My condo, going on 14 years- or maybe 15, not sure.


----------



## Knight (Jan 22, 2021)

Retired 26 years ago. Bought this home cash  lived in this home 26 years.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 22, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> My condo, going on 14 years- or maybe 15, not sure.


Another condo dweller.  If the lifestyle fits, it can be a great way to live, sharing the typical homeowner costs with a bunch of other households while having your privacy.  Also, when you want to be around other people, it is easy enough without leaving the building.

Tony


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 22, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Currently 15 years in our current home going on 16 this year.  Prior to that it was my parent's home for about 11 or 12 years.  However three of those years I lived in the dorms during the school year so I wasn't there full time.  There were 7 years before the dorms and 1 to 2 years after the dorms.
> 
> The longest I lived in any one home before that was a little over 4 years.  We moved at least 7 times between the time I was born and the time I was 15 and we moved into the place we lived for 11 to 12 years.


I lived in seven different places since birth and twenty four moves since I got married...'twas that Military thing!


----------



## asp3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> I lived in seven different places since birth and twenty four moves since I got married...'twas that Military thing!


We weren't military.  My father got bored with his jobs and was also ambitious so he moved from one job (and sometimes technology) to another improving his job title most times.  Interestingly enough it was once he got a job in the Silicon Valley where our lives were more stable.  He was able to move from company to company or from position to position in a larger company without having to do a geographical move as well.


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm a regular gad-about compared to most of you.  My longest stint in one home was 14 years.  My shortest was three months.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 22, 2021)

asp3 said:


> We weren't military.  My father got bored with his jobs and was also ambitious so he moved from one job (and sometimes technology) to another improving his job title most times.  Interestingly enough it was once he got a job in the Silicon Valley where our lives were more stable.  He was able to move from company to company or from position to position in a larger company without having to do a geographical move as well.


After my husband retired from the Military, he was so used to moving and enjoying same so off we went again and again...


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

I lived with my parents until I got married when I was 20yrs old. Then I bought a house right across the street from them and lived there for about 45 yrs and bought the home Hubby and I are in now for almost 3 yrs.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 13, 2021)

Lived in this  house 44 years,,life long members of this area,79 years.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 13, 2021)

live in public housing ghetto apartment - in June it'll be 29 years

never have owned my own house as it is beyond my financial means


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2021)

23 years. It’s a house where we live now.


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2021)

Current home - 46 years this coming June.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 13, 2021)

Like a few others, we moved ALOT since my Dad was in the Navy.

I joined the USAF right out of High School, and moved my family many
times for next 21 years.

Retired and we got our first house. Sold it after 10 years and moved
to Nashville.

Since I/We moved into many 'houses', we always carried our "Home"
with us from place to place, if that makes sense.

I've got the bug to move again and wife's on board with this.
Hard part is deciding on where to settle.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 13, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Like a few others, we moved ALOT since my Dad was in the Navy.
> 
> I joined the USAF right out of High School, and moved my family many
> times for next 21 years.
> ...


We were Military as well and I agree hard to settle the 'bug' and stay put.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2021)

I’ve learned that kids that move the most are either in foster care or the military, navy , army etc. While my husband was in the military and did move often, when he was a child his father was a school principle and they moved often.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’ve learned that kids that move the most are either in foster care or the military, navy , army etc. While my husband was in the military and did move often, when he was a child his father was a school principle and they moved often.


The unfortunate thing thing about moving so much especially for the kids, they have problems making new friends.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 13, 2021)

We moved a fair amount while I was growing up - NYC to San Francisco and then around that area to Santa Clara, San Jose, and then down to Los Angeles and we stayed there until I went into the Army at 17.

Tony


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 13, 2021)

It's been 26 yrs in this current home and no thoughts of moving anytime in the near future.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 13, 2021)

*I lived in my last home for about 29 years.  So that wins.  Unless something unforseen, my apartment will be my home for rest of my life (which will be a long while)*


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 13, 2021)

53 years, still love it to pieces.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> The unfortunate thing thing about moving so much especially for the kids, they have problems making new friends.



It's an especially difficult issue for kids who aren't that outgoing (like myself.)  I had a difficult time making friends and still did and do as an adult.  One of the things I wanted to do when I became a father is provide a more stable home for my son.  Although he had to move back and forth between his mom's place and mine we lived in the same city and all my moves within the city allowed him to stay at the same schools if he wanted to.  He chose to go to a different junior high school that was closer to his mom's but went to high school closer to our place (because it was a better high school.)


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> The unfortunate thing thing about moving so much especially for the kids, they have problems making new friends.


It’s something I was going to add to my post. My husband said he was usually always the new kid at school plus the principals son so was often picked on and had to try that much harder to fit in. As far as location and friends were concerned I was very fortunate. I had a wide circle of close supportive friends.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> It’s something I was going to add to my post. My husband said he was usually always the new kid at school plus the principals son so was often picked on and had to try that much harder to fit in. As far as location and friends were concerned I was very fortunate. I had a wide circle of close supportive friends.


My children had a hard time adjusting...I always felt so bad for them. The bullying was something else which I addressed many times with teachers and also principals but got nowhere. They did not seem to care.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 13, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> It's been 26 yrs in this current home and no thoughts of moving anytime in the near future.


Must be love! With me, I learnt never to get attached to a place because I always knew it was not a forever home. You are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2021)

41+ years in our current home, and we both love it still.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 13, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> 41+ years in our current home, and we both love it still.


As I stated in another post...'tis love'...lucky you!


----------



## drifter (Feb 13, 2021)

44 years in my last home. That was in Lubbock.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 13, 2021)

drifter said:


> 44 years in my last home. That was in Lubbock.


Wow! The longest I have ever lived in one spot is here on the Prairies....ten years and counting!


----------



## drifter (Feb 13, 2021)

Lubbock sits on the praires of the southern south plains.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 13, 2021)

It will be 41 years this spring in the house we had built. My hubby grew up about 25 miles from where we live now and I am 50 miles from my childhood home and in walking distance of the same highway just on the other end of  it now which has remained very rural, thank goodness.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Almost 25.


This is actually 23


----------



## OldEnough (Feb 15, 2021)

The longest for us is probably 11 years. That's the house we are in now.  DH was military so we lived in several short term.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 15, 2021)

I lived in 12 or 13 houses in the last 52 years.  Longest was 9 years (i think) Since 2015 I've lived in 3 different states and will soon be moving to the 4th state


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2021)

16 years in one house has been the longest for me. I've moved around a lot .. it was never a big deal for me.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 15, 2021)

lived in our house for about 23 years still own it ........my daughter and her family live in it .... might move back there after my husband retires his job had us move for the last almost decade.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 15, 2021)

28 years that I shared a home with my late wife. 14 years and counting with @Kayelle.


----------



## Llynn (Feb 15, 2021)

Twelve years.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 27, 2021)

My current home; ~20 years.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

32 years for me. Built this in 89 and plan on staying till I'm done with this body.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 27, 2021)

35 years in our 3rd house.  We're currently in our downsized 4th.


----------



## debrakay (Feb 27, 2021)

We started building in 1989 and 1990 moved in with 4 kids.  May will be 31 years and I have accumulated way too much stuff.  Now the house is way too big and keeping up with the outside 2 acres is way too much.  A lot of the flower gardens are returning to nature.


----------

